# Queston about posting rules



## korndoc (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there a limit to the size of a post, either a physical limit to the program, or a social limit where I might get flamed?

Also, am I allowed to add a few photos be added directly to a post without using a link?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2009)

there is a physical limitation to the size/length of a post on the forum, but you can simply just post the first half in one post, and the 2nd in the first reply.

yes you can add attachments, but they are limited by size as well.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 18, 2009)

If a post is too long and rambling the chances are it won't be read much either.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 18, 2009)

*Photo Test*

Just to see if a photo will display

Our last NON Timeshare Weekend







Moderators - Delete at will

PhotoBucket.com is the trick it's really a link 

[I M G]http://i854.photobucket.com/............[/I M G] Spaces Added to show Code

Might not see anything if you are supposed to be working and actually surfing TUG on the corporate _puter,  the firewall may block the link from displaying_


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2009)

I use photobucket to post on TUG - simply click on the link that has


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 18, 2009)

Great Mimes think alike







:rofl:


----------



## korndoc (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
You're right, Keitht, I don't want to bore anyone.  Got a lot of advice from TUG posts to my questions regarding travel to Portland.  Now that I'm back I wanted to post what I did, both for those that gave the advice and for others interested in going some day.  I thought I would start by just listing all the things we did and then follow that with a journal-like report, so those that want to know what I did but could care less about the trip itself could stop reading right away.  (One of those making the recommendations did ask me to write when I returned).

Here is my attempt at simply copy and pasting a photo:
                        Didn't work

Here is my attempt to attach a photo: I learned that the maximum size of the photo can only be 100 KB.  This was pretty easy but I first had to reduce the size of the upload.  I'll explore photobucket later when I have a little more time.  Thanks everyone, Jeff
PS- after I closed this post I clicked on the small thumbnail of my photo and it filled the screen.  That was pretty cool.  Without having to first go to a link, a reader can click on any photo they may want to see larger and skip the rest


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 19, 2009)

i don't see a limit on photobucket


----------



## korndoc (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting:  when I viewed the preview of my last post before submitting it, I saw a thumbnail of my photo in the post itself, which enlarged when I clicked on it.  That is what I wanted to do.  Yet, when I looked at my post today, I see a link to the actual picture but find no thumbnail in the post.

Although much larger than the thumbnail I had, Rent_Share was able to add the actual image to the post.

Jeff


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2009)

Korndoc - see post #5 above for instructions for posting the actual picture.


----------

